

Notes from Startup Lessons Learned Conf - white_eskimo
http://docs.google.com/View?id=atp5cgp89zw_396dqk483hd

======
sharan
Absolutely brilliant. Thanks for putting this up, it complements the slides
they've put up.

~~~
klaut
Agreed.

